# Report for 9/10/08



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

First off when there is a "small craft advisory stay in port" do it! We fished from 10:30p till 5:30aand there was never a dull moment between the fish, waves, and the wind. The wind was blowing around 20 out of the Northeast and the tide was coming in hard which made white caps from hell. The costal flooding was amazing around 4:00, piers started going under and the flounder were moving. I'm not sure how big the waves were, but it was not a situation that I will ever be in again,they were about to make me lose my dinner. I don't think a jon style boat could have made it back in. Needles to say we got 16 flounder and for every legal fish there was 10 sorties.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

GOOD ADVICE!! glad the outcome was favorable.i have been out in a jon boat when it was rough and had to beach it and wait it out. not fun at all. 

i dont know whats more impressive, that you got 16 during all that or the brutus 4wheeler.


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

GNWDAD, you should have been with us on the way back in, never again:nonono


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You did a great job with how the weather was giving you guys a fit. Great catch! That's dedication!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Picture is a little blurry, but from what i can see the majority of them look well above average. Did you happen to weigh/measure any of them?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/11/2008)*Picture is a little blurry, but from what i can see the majority of them look well above average. Did you happen to weigh/measure any of them?


There was one in the bunch that should have stayed in the bay, two that were 12", three that were 22'' and the rest were in the 14''-19'' range. Most of these were very thick,I missed more fish last night than I ever have before and some of those were 24'' or better.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/11/2008)*Picture is a little blurry, but from what i can see the majority of them look well above average. Did you happen to weigh/measure any of them?
> ...


The ones that were in the deeper water last night would definitely put your skills to the test. It was like looking through a moving prism!!!:banghead We didn't have any escape last night,(knock on wood) but is has happened before and will happen again.


----------

